# Lcd/ncd



## jenncode2002 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a billing question related to LCD's for California and NCDs.

For California LCDs, I understand that it is divided into 3 areas: Entire State, Northern & Southern, correct?

What supercedes what? I am coding/billing from Southern California. Here are the various scenarios and what I think. PLEASE, correct me if I am mistaken.

1. NO LCD for So Cal but there is one for Northern. I say Northern does NOTapply to me.
2. NO LCD for So Cal but there is one for Entire State. I say it Entire State would apply to me.
3. LCD for So Cal but there is also one for Entire State. I say So Cal LCD supercedes Entire state.
4. No LCD for So Cal but there is a NCD. I say NCD applies to me.
5. LCD for So Cal but there is also a NCD. I say LCD supercedes NCD.
6. LCD for North Cal but also NCD. NCD applies to So Cal.
7. LCD for Entire State but also has a NCD. I say Entire State LCD supercedes NCD.

Did I confuse the heck out of you? I'm confused too. Hope someone out there can help me out. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cblack712 (Jun 27, 2012)

You've got it exactly right! LCDs always trump NCDs. Local will also trump state and other localities have no bearing on you. NCDs should only be used when there is no active LCD.


----------



## drakena74 (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with cblack712


----------

